# λοιμωξιολόγος = infectious disease specialist, ID specialist



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Να βάλω _*infectious disease expert*_ στον τίτλο;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 19, 2009)

Νομίζω πως ναι. 

Έψαξα λίγο τα CDCs (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) για να δω μήπως χρησιμοποιούν το 'contaminating' που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, αλλά βλέπω παντού infectious, οπότε εντάξει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2009)

Θα πρότεινα το infect*i*ologist, με βάση τα εξής κριτήρια:

1) Τα σχετικά ευρήματα από τις βίκες (που απαντούν και στο γιατί όχι infectologist, χωρίς i, όπως έχουν καταλήξει και προτείνουν αλλού):
Αγγλικά: λήμμα Infectious disease: The work of the *infectiologist* therefore entails working with both patients and general practitioners, as well as laboratory scientists, immunologists, bacteriologists and other specialists (από εδώ).
Γαλλικά: Le médecin spécialiste est un _*infectiologue*_ (από εδώ).
Γερμανικά: λήμμα (Infektiologie)
2) Την, όσο να πεις, ευκολία στην αντιστρεψιμότητα.
3) Τα λίγα μεν σε σχέση με το infectious disease expert, αλλά όχι αμελητέα ευρήματα στον Γκούγκλη.


----------



## sapere_aude (Nov 19, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο δόκιμος όρος είναι *infectious disease specialist*. Το _expert_ είναι ΟΚ σε lay context, αλλά δεν συνηθίζεται μεταξύ γιατρών. Τα _infectologist/infectiologist_ είναι πολύ πιο σπάνια.
_Medline_ από το 1980 και μετά:
http://tinyurl.com/y87o65p

_Contamination_ είναι η (επι)μόλυνση, όχι η λοίμωξη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Θαύμα! Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Eleni_B (Dec 9, 2012)

_Infection control teams are made up of infection control and epidemiology specialists including infection control physicians and infection control practitioners (usually nurses)._

infection control specialist = λοιμωξιολόγος
infection control physician = ιατρός λοιμωξιολόγος (ή παθολόγος-λοιμωξιολόγος; )
infection control practinioner = νοσηλευτής/νοσηλεύτρια επιτήρησης λοιμώξεων

Τι λέτε; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 9, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι μπορούμε να αποκαλέσουμε «λοιμωξιολόγο» τόσο αυτόν που ασχολείται με την _αντιμετώπιση_ (treatment) των λοιμωδών ασθενειών όσο και αυτόν που ειδικεύεται στον _έλεγχο_ (control) των ασθενειών αυτών, μια που δεν έχουμε χωριστές ειδικότητες - ας το συζητήσουμε. 
Για το practitioner, δεν μπορούμε να το περιορίσουμε στους νοσηλευτές αφού αφορά όλους όσους ασχολούνται με τον κλάδο αυτόν (μαζί και τους γιατρούς).


----------

